# My Evening Primrose Oil findings -the good, bad and ugly



## NorthStar

So here is 2 months worth of Evening Primrose Oil findings.

I started EPO to help with the horrible hormonal acne I've been getting between OV and AF every month since I came of BCP, seriously been worse than anything I had as a teen:dohh: and also to help with cramps/period pain, it was not part of a TTC vitamin regime but more for general health.

I took it from CD1 to somewhere approaching OV (but not quite for reasons which become apparent)

Before I took EPO my cycle was on average 27ish days - 11 days to O, 16 days LP.

First the good:
*Hormonal spots* more or less gone, nice clear skin restored:happydance:
*Period pain* much less intense, and possibly less pre AF food cravings/crappy moods :happydance:
*EWCM *has definitely increased - nice side effect, bonus (it was ok beofre EPO but more is good, right):happydance:

Now you're thinking what a wonder drug we should all be using this stuff?
Not so fast ladies...

Now the bad - affected my cycle

*Delayed O *- both months I didn't O until a few days after I stopped taking EPO, so follicular phase extended to 16-18 days
*Shortened LP* Yikes! both EPO cycles my LP went down to 9 or 10 days from 16! That's not even long enough for a implantation to occur!

So my cycle was still 27 days give or take, but not in a good way!

So this month cycle 3 I'm going to take it only until I finish bleeding and then stop straight away - this is the last chance for EPO to prove it's worth :growlmad:

Now supplements affect everyone different so I'm not saying that it's a bad thing for people to take, if I wasn't TTC I would be 100% happy with the positive effects of this one.

Just wanted to share with you ladies my experiences so far :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Thanks for the info! I stopped taking it after you had the issues with it earlier and I am really glad that I did. :flower:


----------



## Macwooly

Well done for putting the info up :thumbup:

I can't comment on how EPO has affected me as I've been taking it for approx 12-18 months and only TTC again for 4 months. I have a 25 day cycle and a 13 day LP. I do wonder how my cycle would be off EPO but I take it for other factors not TTC.

It is wise for people to be aware of how a supplement affects their cycle and good for them to understand whilst it may be a wonder supplement for some it won't be for others :)


----------



## NorthStar

It's a tough one, as it has some great benefits BUT, not in my TTC regime.

I'm going to take it up until CD 6 this month (last chance!) and see what happens, the previous 2 cycles I took it up until CD12.

It's a shame as I love having my normal skin back, to the point where I wondered if I should counteract the shortened LP effect of the EPO with some B6 supplement, but it would probably be easier to not take anything.


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> It's a tough one, as it has some great benefits BUT, not in my TTC regime.
> 
> I'm going to take it up until CD 6 this month (last chance!) and see what happens, the previous 2 cycles I took it up until CD12.
> 
> It's a shame as I love having my normal skin back, to the point where I wondered if I should counteract the shortened LP effect of the EPO with some B6 supplement, but it would probably be easier to not take anything.

I think you are pointing out the obvious; where these forums can get dangerous. I know it is very exciting when one sees something that helped garner the elusive BFP, but it doesn't mean that the same product will work for someone else.

As far as hormonal breakouts go, I have suffered from them most of my life. The only things that I have found that truly worked are scripts that I can't use now. :growlmad: I take a combo of flax and borage oils that have really helped and they are good for the entire term of TTC.


----------



## NorthStar

Macwooly said:


> Well done for putting the info up :thumbup:
> 
> I can't comment on how EPO has affected me as I've been taking it for approx 12-18 months and only TTC again for 4 months. I have a 25 day cycle and a 13 day LP. I do wonder how my cycle would be off EPO but I take it for other factors not TTC.
> 
> It is wise for people to be aware of how a supplement affects their cycle and good for them to understand whilst it may be a wonder supplement for some it won't be for others :)

For the "other factors" for me it is the dogs b*llocks, I'm loving having my skin back in shape, my PMT was a LOT better, and my period cramps are reduced to a dull ache where I can totally pop a painkiller and feel pretty much human.:thumbup: but if it's working in effect as a contraceptive, hmm.

Maybe if I kept it up for 6-12 months the effects on my LP would wear off, IDK, but I don't feel like I have that time up my sleeve.


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Well done for putting the info up :thumbup:
> 
> I can't comment on how EPO has affected me as I've been taking it for approx 12-18 months and only TTC again for 4 months. I have a 25 day cycle and a 13 day LP. I do wonder how my cycle would be off EPO but I take it for other factors not TTC.
> 
> It is wise for people to be aware of how a supplement affects their cycle and good for them to understand whilst it may be a wonder supplement for some it won't be for others :)
> 
> For the "other factors" for me it is the dogs b*llocks, I'm loving having my skin back in shape, my PMT was a LOT better, and my period cramps are reduced to a dull ache where I can totally pop a painkiller and feel pretty much human.:thumbup: but if it's working in effect as a contraceptive, hmm.
> 
> Maybe if I kept it up for 6-12 months the effects on my LP would wear off, IDK, but I don't feel like I have that time up my sleeve.Click to expand...

It is a shame it is negatively effecting your TTC chances :( If only we had time to allow our bodies to get used to supplements but not a luxury for any of us :nope:

I am hoping that your plan of CD1 to CD6 works for you so you can continue to have fab skin :thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

Dmom, you are 100% right, I had never actually heard of B6 before I joined the forum, and since I was on BCP I had never taken EPO either (though I had heard of it)

BCP worked well for me, so the pissy moods, the spots, the painful periods, this is probably just what a natural cycle feels like, after so long on BCP I just didn't know what to expect LOL.


----------



## dachsundmom

B6 can't hurt; your body will filter whatever it doesn't use and BCP was my savior for my skin...that and Retin A, lol.


----------



## googly

Wow that is disturbing... My cycles fluctuate quite a bit but one thing I have is late ov and short LP so I will definitely ditch the EPO this month to see if it makes a difference! Thanks!


----------



## NorthStar

googly said:


> Wow that is disturbing... My cycles fluctuate quite a bit but one thing I have is late ov and short LP so I will definitely ditch the EPO this month to see if it makes a difference! Thanks!

No worries, happy to help. I can confirm going back to earlier this year before we were TTC that my cycle was 12FP/15LP and didn't vary by more than a day each way, so for sure it affected me.


----------



## Suki73

Hi Northstar 

Really interesting findings with this - who'd have thunk it would actually shorten your LP? And you have a decently long one!! 

I was prescribed EPO for sore boobs premenstrually and crippling period pain in my twenties. I have to say it never really worked for me. What did seem to work was fish oil - omega 3 rather than omega 6. I didn't take it in pill form, I just ate loads and loads of oily fish. It is also very good for the skin. 

I take Udo's oil now which I find good, with yogurt in the morning - it helps that I like the taste - and which doesn't have any pesky hormonal side effects. 

One thing I would recommend though is a regime of Agnus Castus for a couple of cycles. It's supposed to be really good post BCP for balancing out the hormones.


----------



## googly

I'm just about to start my third full cycle of AC -- I thiiiink it's helping? maybe? Trouble is when you're taking two or three different things it's hard to pin down exactly what is making the difference! (Also taking B100-complex and dong quai, although the latter is fora different thing) I'm really hoping this month will be an improvement in LP length...


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks girls, hmm well I did have a look at the boots website and it's 3 for 2 on vitamins this month, but I think I need to not add anything else this month to my regime, I did buy Fish oil capsules but then read the back of the pack and it said not to take when TTC.


----------



## Suki73

NorthStar said:


> Thanks girls, hmm well I did have a look at the boots website and it's 3 for 2 on vitamins this month, but I think I need to not add anything else this month to my regime, I did buy Fish oil capsules but then read the back of the pack and it said not to take when TTC.

Did it? Was that fish oil or cod liver oil? Cod liver oil is a no-no because it contains too much vitamin A; but was far as I was aware omega 3 fish oil was ok ttc and during pregnancy. There are even brands who do omega 3 specially for pregnancy?!


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> As far as hormonal breakouts go, I have suffered from them most of my life. The only things that I have found that truly worked are scripts that I can't use now. :growlmad: I take a combo of flax and borage oils that have really helped and they are good for the entire term of TTC.

Skin break outs.....akk, I got a huge ol' volcano goin on right now. The only thing that will help me get rid of it is a paper bag over my head :(


----------



## cebethel

Suki73 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls, hmm well I did have a look at the boots website and it's 3 for 2 on vitamins this month, but I think I need to not add anything else this month to my regime, I did buy Fish oil capsules but then read the back of the pack and it said not to take when TTC.
> 
> Did it? Was that fish oil or cod liver oil? Cod liver oil is a no-no because it contains too much vitamin A; but was far as I was aware omega 3 fish oil was ok ttc and during pregnancy. There are even brands who do omega 3 specially for pregnancy?!Click to expand...

I got a go ahead from my dr about fish oil while ttc. I found it helped imensly with my anxiety issues & PMS, plus my LP was lengthened by a day! Not sure if the fish oil helped that though :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

I swear by fish oil; i wish I could say I started it for TTC, but truthfully it was to loose weight.


----------



## NorthStar

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> As far as hormonal breakouts go, I have suffered from them most of my life. The only things that I have found that truly worked are scripts that I can't use now. :growlmad: I take a combo of flax and borage oils that have really helped and they are good for the entire term of TTC.
> 
> Skin break outs.....akk, I got a huge ol' volcano goin on right now. The only thing that will help me get rid of it is a paper bag over my head :(Click to expand...

Eva before I started on EPO I had to buy Clearasil for the first time in about 20 years!:haha:

Suki - I bought Boots Cod Liver Oil, says on the back it contains Vitamin A which is a No No when TTC apparently.:wacko:I'll give it to my mum I guess.


----------



## NorthStar

Wait so there are different *kinds* of fish oil?


**


----------



## Suki73

Too much vitamin A in the form of retinol can damage the foetus. Cod liver oil is rich in it, as is calves liver (never touch the stuff anyway. Puke). But fish oil (omega 3) is from the flesh of oily fish like mackerel or salmon and is fine to take while ttc and during pregnancy.


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Wait so there are different *kinds* of fish oil?
> 
> 
> **

Yes...I keep it simple and just use Omega 3-6-9 so I know I am getting all of it...how it's pressed matters and I always do the freeze test if I am using a new brand.


----------



## dachsundmom

Suki73 said:


> Too much vitamin A in the form of retinol can damage the foetus. Cod liver oil is rich in it, as is calves liver (never touch the stuff anyway. Puke). But fish oil (omega 3) is from the flesh of oily fish like mackerel or salmon and is fine to take while ttc and during pregnancy.

The vitamin A is why I had to give up my Retin-A, lol. I swear to you if I wrinkle, lol. It will get ugly, literally! :haha:


----------



## crystal443

EPO shortened my cycles as well, however I started to ovulate on the CD 14 instead of CD16-18 and I also only get 1 day of + on my OPK where before I was getting up to 5 days of +. My cycle was two days shorter last cycle which is great the only downfall is that I was hoping it would help with migraines but it hasn't. Last month I only took it until CD 10 and it still worked..we'll give it another go this month :)


----------



## NorthStar

crystal443 said:


> EPO shortened my cycles as well, however I started to ovulate on the CD 14 instead of CD16-18 and I also only get 1 day of + on my OPK where before I was getting up to 5 days of +. My cycle was two days shorter last cycle which is great the only downfall is that I was hoping it would help with migraines but it hasn't. Last month I only took it until CD 10 and it still worked..we'll give it another go this month :)

That is interesting that it made you O earlier, it did the same with Butterfly67, whereas it's making me O later but reducing LP - my overall cycle length of 27 days remaining the same:wacko:


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> So here is 2 months worth of Evening Primrose Oil findings.
> 
> I started EPO to help with the horrible hormonal acne I've been getting between OV and AF every month since I came of BCP, seriously been worse than anything I had as a teen:dohh: and also to help with cramps/period pain, it was not part of a TTC vitamin regime but more for general health.
> 
> I took it from CD1 to somewhere approaching OV (but not quite for reasons which become apparent)
> 
> Before I took EPO my cycle was on average 27ish days - 11 days to O, 16 days LP.
> 
> First the good:
> *Hormonal spots* more or less gone, nice clear skin restored:happydance:
> *Period pain* much less intense, and possibly less pre AF food cravings/crappy moods :happydance:
> *EWCM *has definitely increased - nice side effect, bonus (it was ok beofre EPO but more is good, right):happydance:
> 
> Now you're thinking what a wonder drug we should all be using this stuff?
> Not so fast ladies...
> 
> Now the bad - affected my cycle
> 
> *Delayed O *- both months I didn't O until a few days after I stopped taking EPO, so follicular phase extended to 16-18 days
> *Shortened LP* Yikes! both EPO cycles my LP went down to 9 or 10 days from 16! That's not even long enough for a implantation to occur!
> 
> So my cycle was still 27 days give or take, but not in a good way!
> 
> So this month cycle 3 I'm going to take it only until I finish bleeding and then stop straight away - this is the last chance for EPO to prove it's worth :growlmad:
> 
> Now supplements affect everyone different so I'm not saying that it's a bad thing for people to take, if I wasn't TTC I would be 100% happy with the positive effects of this one.
> 
> Just wanted to share with you ladies my experiences so far :flower:

Hey my lovely thanks for all your info in EPO as you know this is my 1st time trying it because my CM has reduced since taking meds for post-natal depression. I will keep you informed on how it's working for me. I need to ask you a question though, when do i stop taking it in my cycle? I am on cycle day 12. I have just recently started getting longer FP around 14-18 and LP is 16 days which gives an average cycle of 30 days min. My cycle length always use to be 28 days. I did an OPK today it was negative which is to be expected. I am also taking Soy Isfo and Pregnacare Conception vitamins. I'm really worried now that ovulation will be delayed with using EPO?! :hugs::flower:


----------



## NorthStar

Hey Jodes, well it certainly delayed my O both months, I stopped using it on CD12 as I would have expected to O by then naturally, the other ladies on the forum take it until O was confirmed and then stop on the day their temps go up, so you could either stop now, or keep going until you have confirmed O and stop then.

I think if I had kept taking it I would still be waiting to O, first month it happened CD16 second month it happened CD18! so had to be EPO free for 4 - 6 days before I O'd. 

The second month I was experimenting with a higher dosage, the first month I was on 500mg a day, so there is some correlation between how much I took and how much it delayed O.

That's not to say it will have the same effect on you of course, Butterfly 67 told me it brought hers FORWARD.


----------



## Jodes2011

Thanks for that i may just wait until ovulation is confirmed and then stop.


----------



## NorthStar

Definitely stop when O is confirmed as it causes uterine contractions, but come back to this thread and post your findings, I'm really interested to hear how you get on with it.


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Definitely stop when O is confirmed as it causes uterine contractions, but come back to this thread and post your findings, I'm really interested to hear how you get on with it.

i certainly will :flower: x


----------



## Flapjack

I'm trying EPO this month as well, along with Vitamin B Complex because I found out I have a short LP of 11 days - and last month I had spotting at 8! Here's hoping the EPO makes my O early and the Vit B extends my LP. :)


----------



## NorthStar

Flapjack said:


> I'm trying EPO this month as well, along with Vitamin B Complex because I found out I have a short LP of 11 days - and last month I had spotting at 8! Here's hoping the EPO makes my O early and the Vit B extends my LP. :)

Yikes, trying 2 new things at the same time?:wacko: EPO reduced my LP from 16 days to 9 days, so I hope it doesn't have this affect on you....


----------



## Indigo77

NorthStar said:


> Flapjack said:
> 
> 
> I'm trying EPO this month as well, along with Vitamin B Complex because I found out I have a short LP of 11 days - and last month I had spotting at 8! Here's hoping the EPO makes my O early and the Vit B extends my LP. :)
> 
> Yikes, trying 2 new things at the same time?:wacko: EPO reduced my LP from 16 days to 9 days, so I hope it doesn't have this affect on you....Click to expand...


Agree with North Star....It's never a good idea to add more than 1 item at a time to your regime....


----------



## dachsundmom

I agree with the other ladies; if you add more than one, there is no way to know which one is doing what.


----------



## dachsundmom

***hijack alert***

Indigo, according to your chart, you should be OVing very soon! Here's to hoping DH's guys are still floating around in there!


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> ***hijack alert***
> 
> Indigo, according to your chart, you should be OVing very soon! Here's to hoping DH's guys are still floating around in there!

LOL it's about time a threadjack occurred, 5 pages of vitamins and no one has even mentioned their dogs. I took my dog out for Sunday lunch yesterday at a country pub, he sat under the table and ate some of my dad's roast beef.:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> ***hijack alert***
> 
> Indigo, according to your chart, you should be OVing very soon! Here's to hoping DH's guys are still floating around in there!

Thanks....:hugs:

I am hoping to jump him as soon as he gets back tomorrow....hope we don't miss yet another cycle....:coffee:


----------



## dachsundmom

There's only so much a girl can say about vitamins, lol.

I wish I lived in an area where dogs were allowed to be in a restaurant, at least outside, but not going to happen here. I can't even get the dog warden to help out with the feral cat population bc in my area they are considered livestock. :growlmad:

We take them to be fixed when we can catch them, but most of them just keep breeding.

Indigo- I hope you don't miss it as well! :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Indigo I loved your comment to your OH that if he went away during O time again, you would just get someone else in to do the job, if mine ever does something like that I'm so stealing that!!!

I'm not sure if I'm going to have a crack at it this cycle or not, I'll know better next week if my egg rocks up early.

DMom, feral cats are such a menace to wildlife:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Indigo I loved your comment to your OH that if he went away during O time again, you would just get someone else in to do the job, if mine ever does something like that I'm so stealing that!!!
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm going to have a crack at it this cycle or not, I'll know better next week if my egg rocks up early.
> 
> DMom, feral cats are such a menace to wildlife:growlmad:

It's just bad all the way around. Like I said, if we can get them into a carrier or humane trap, I take them to a charity that will low cost spay/neuter and then I release them. The shelters here are full. IDK what else to do.


----------



## Indigo77

It's really the only way.....trap, spay/neuter, vaccinate, and release....Many think they are a menace to wildlife, but only because cats have been domesticated....they ARE wildlife when they are feral...and the population can be controlled.....


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm sure Mr. Porkchop will meet his demise at the paws of a feral cat and I am sure he will deserve it, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

My dog got attacked by a chicken recently on a farm visit, he's a lover rather a fighter LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> My dog got attacked by a chicken recently on a farm visit, he's a lover rather a fighter LOL

One of my foster dogs got attacked by a wild turkey, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

I'll tell him that, might make him feel better.


----------



## Indigo77

NorthStar said:


> I'll tell him that, might make him feel better.

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## FutureMommie

EPO gave me horrible headaches but I hope it works for you!


----------



## NorthStar

FutureMommie said:


> EPO gave me horrible headaches but I hope it works for you!

It shortened my LP to 9 days from 16 so I'm not a fan either - but I wanted to share the good and bad things about it.

It's weird how different supplements work for some of us and not for others, we need a twin study hey? Anyone got an identical twin out there?


----------



## googly

I've dropped EPO for this month, will see how I go... 

Having said that, this is also my 3rd full cycle of agnus castus/vitex, which I believe usually takes that long to kick in. So I'm hoping that has an effect too.

FX! (and to all!!)


----------



## crystal443

crystal443 said:


> EPO shortened my cycles as well, however I started to ovulate on the CD 14 instead of CD16-18 and I also only get 1 day of + on my OPK where before I was getting up to 5 days of +. My cycle was two days shorter last cycle which is great the only downfall is that I was hoping it would help with migraines but it hasn't. Last month I only took it until CD 10 and it still worked..we'll give it another go this month :)

My cycle length was shortened a by a few days, last cycle I didn't take them from cd 1 to ovulation, I started them about cd 4 and stopped a few days before I ovulated. It is amazing hot supplements affect everyone differently:shrug:


----------



## Cypress

Last month I started taking EPO for the first time and I ov'd late, CD19 - normally I would expect ov around CD15-17. CD19 is the latest I've ever ov'd. I have had short luteal phases in the past, but was taking B6 and it was improving things. I can't say for sure it was the EPO that caused late ov, but I'm not risking it again - the EPO is going in the bin!


----------



## Flapjack

Oh that does it then, I'm not trying EPO as well as B6. I think I'll just stick to the B6 and see it that lengthens my LP. That way I'll at least know if it's working or not! Just a quick question Cypress, it is ok to take B vitamins all the way through the cycle, or just until you ovulated? 
Thanks


----------



## Jodes2011

Well Northstar i have an update... i've just got my LH Surge this morning. I did one late last night too but that was negative. I used a ClearBlue Digital. I am early for a change cycle day 12 (apologies i put 12 yesterday when i was really 11 :dohh:) I tend to get my smiley on cycle day 14 and ovulate 2 days later. So i will discontinue the EPO now until next cycle because my DH is away now until Thursday so my chances of getting a BFP this cycle is slim. He's left me a lot of :spermy: and i've used Pre-Seed to keep them comfortable until he gets back but who knows. I will give you my pros and cons of EPO

Pros - Got my LH Surge sooner, Have beautiful glowing skin, Feel really really happy within myself and this has just started to happen since taking EPO

Cons - Headaches - although i do suffer with headaches anyway?!

:hugs::flower:


----------



## goldie66

Hi girls,
I also have been taking EPO for 2 mths now or so,I normally ovulate day 12-14 this mth my CBFM had high from day 11 and I never got a peak,
I'm now on day 25,my AF is due this saturday,so it looks like I never Ovulated..
unless CBFM did not pick it up..

I will not be using EPO again as it seems to have stopped me Ovulating completely this mth..

I know I'm out as no symptoms at all..:cry:


I've been taking folic acid, Epa marine fish oil, EPO, Agnus castus, B6 and multivitamin A to Zinc..

I took EPO right threw cycle,which I now know I should not have..:wacko:


Me 40-OH 40 

TTC from march 11 cycle #5


----------



## Jodes2011

goldie66 said:


> Hi girls,
> I also have been taking EPO for 2 mths now or so,I normally ovulate day 12-14 this mth my CBFM had high from day 11 and I never got a peak,
> I'm now on day 25,my AF is due this saturday,so it looks like I never Ovulated..
> unless CBFM did not pick it up..
> 
> I will not be using EPO again as it seems to have stopped me Ovulating completely this mth..
> 
> I know I'm out as no symptoms at all..:cry:
> 
> 
> I've been taking folic acid, Epa marine fish oil, EPO, Agnus castus, B6 and multivitamin A to Zinc..
> 
> I took EPO right threw cycle,which I now know I should not have..:wacko:
> 
> 
> Me 40-OH 40
> 
> TTC from march 11 cycle #5

It's weird how it works for some and not others isn't it. Sorry if you think you haven't ovulated this month what a bummer!!! Do you really think it could have something to do with EPO why you didn't ovulate? I completely understand why your gong to stop using it. For what purpose did you want to use EPO? Mine was CM. :hugs:


----------



## Cypress

Hi Flapjack - I believe (someone please correct me if I'm wrong) that you can take the B vitamins throughout the whole cycle (I do) - as they're water-soluble, any excess just gets flushed out with your pee. You've prob already seen this thread, it's got all the info on vit B6 to lengthen luteal phase: https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...gthen-luteal-phase-increase-progesterone.html


----------



## Macwooly

I don't take B6 but I do take Vitamin B complex throughout the whole cycle.

I know B complex is safe for the complete cycle but not sure on B6 alone sorry :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> I don't take B6 but I do take Vitamin B complex throughout the whole cycle.
> 
> I know B complex is safe for the complete cycle but not sure on B6 alone sorry :shrug:

I take B6 my whole cycle...100mg.


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> I don't take B6 but I do take Vitamin B complex throughout the whole cycle.
> 
> I know B complex is safe for the complete cycle but not sure on B6 alone sorry :shrug:
> 
> I take B6 my whole cycle...100mg.Click to expand...

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Flapjack

Thank you! Just got the B-50 complex today so I'm good to go :)


----------



## googly

I gather it's not only safe your whole cycle, it's safe in pregnancy - apparently helps with morning sickness, and is sometimes even prescribed for that... (that's the gist in that massive thread - I read the whole lot a while back!)


----------



## goldie66

This is what I found out about EPO on Baby hopes.....



How does Evening Primrose Oil help you in getting pregnant?

Evening Primrose Oil or EPO lowers cholesterol, helps to alleviate premenstrual syndrome symptoms and aids in the production of fertile quality cervical fluid. Evening Primrose Oil or EPO does a world of good in treating aliments of all sorts. Evening Primrose Oil or EPO is an essential fatty acid that contains gamma linolenic acid (GLA). This gamma linolenic acid (GLA) is converted to a hormone-like substance called prostaglandin E1 which has anti-inflammatory properties and may also act as a blood thinner and blood vessel dilator. These anti-inflammatory properties of evening primrose oil help people suffering from pains, aches and cramps.

Evening Primrose Oil or EPO also has effects on premenstrual syndrome symptoms and cervical mucus. If you suffer from premenstrual syndrome, it could be because you are deficient in the fatty acid, gamma linolenic acid (GLA). Evening Primrose Oil or EPO can help your body to alleviate the premenstrual syndrome symptoms by replacing the gamma linolenic acid (GLA).

Evening Primrose Oil or EPO helps women to produce more fertile quality cervical fluid also known as egg white cervical mucus. This type of cervical fluid is fertile, thin, watery, clear and stretchy and easily aids the sperm to swim through the uterus and into the fallopian tube, and to the egg. Also, this type of fluid helps the sperm to stay alive for up to five days inside the fallopian tube, thus enabling conception to happen even if you dont have intercourse again by the time ovulation occurs.

If your cervical fluid is thick, brown or dry, it can obstruct or prevent fertilization. Some women are very dry, and have problems in producing an adequate amount of fertile quality cervical fluid. Drinking a lot of water and taking the Evening Primrose Oil or EPO can certainly help in the production of fertile cervical fluid in these women.

What is the dosage for Evening Primrose Oil or EPO?
Evening Primrose Oil or EPO should only be taken from menstruation to ovulation. This is because Evening Primrose Oil or EPO can cause uterine contractions in pregnancy. The dosage taken should be 1500mg to 3000mg per day. Since essential fatty acids are necessary, you can take flax seed oil in place of Evening Primrose Oil or EPO after ovulation. This may be taken throughout pregnancy as well.


I might give it one more month,maybe it was because I took it the full cycle, dohhh..

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## crystal443

NorthStar said:


> My dog got attacked by a chicken recently on a farm visit, he's a lover rather a fighter LOL


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jodes2011

Northstar another update hun - i normally get 2 day positives on a clearblue OPK but it's turned negative this morning. Only 24 hours this month. I also had bad ovulation pains last night but they were on both sides and lots of EWCM. Not sure whether this has anything to do with EPO but just thought i would share it with you. :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

goldie66 said:


> This is what I found out about EPO on Baby hopes.....
> 
> 
> 
> How does Evening Primrose Oil help you in getting pregnant?
> 
> Evening Primrose Oil or EPO lowers cholesterol, helps to alleviate premenstrual syndrome symptoms and aids in the production of fertile quality cervical fluid. Evening Primrose Oil or EPO does a world of good in treating aliments of all sorts. Evening Primrose Oil or EPO is an essential fatty acid that contains gamma linolenic acid (GLA). This gamma linolenic acid (GLA) is converted to a hormone-like substance called prostaglandin E1 which has anti-inflammatory properties and may also act as a blood thinner and blood vessel dilator. These anti-inflammatory properties of evening primrose oil help people suffering from pains, aches and cramps.
> 
> Evening Primrose Oil or EPO also has effects on premenstrual syndrome symptoms and cervical mucus. If you suffer from premenstrual syndrome, it could be because you are deficient in the fatty acid, gamma linolenic acid (GLA). Evening Primrose Oil or EPO can help your body to alleviate the premenstrual syndrome symptoms by replacing the gamma linolenic acid (GLA).
> 
> Evening Primrose Oil or EPO helps women to produce more fertile quality cervical fluid also known as egg white cervical mucus. This type of cervical fluid is fertile, thin, watery, clear and stretchy and easily aids the sperm to swim through the uterus and into the fallopian tube, and to the egg. Also, this type of fluid helps the sperm to stay alive for up to five days inside the fallopian tube, thus enabling conception to happen even if you dont have intercourse again by the time ovulation occurs.
> 
> If your cervical fluid is thick, brown or dry, it can obstruct or prevent fertilization. Some women are very dry, and have problems in producing an adequate amount of fertile quality cervical fluid. Drinking a lot of water and taking the Evening Primrose Oil or EPO can certainly help in the production of fertile cervical fluid in these women.
> 
> What is the dosage for Evening Primrose Oil or EPO?
> Evening Primrose Oil or EPO should only be taken from menstruation to ovulation. This is because Evening Primrose Oil or EPO can cause uterine contractions in pregnancy. The dosage taken should be 1500mg to 3000mg per day. Since essential fatty acids are necessary, you can take flax seed oil in place of Evening Primrose Oil or EPO after ovulation. This may be taken throughout pregnancy as well.
> 
> 
> I might give it one more month,maybe it was because I took it the full cycle, dohhh..
> 
> :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:

Wow that article is recommending a TON of EPO, the stuff I bought from Boots comes in capsules of 300mg and 500mg, and says "one a day" so 300 - 500mg a day. 

First month I took 500mg, delayed O until CD 16, second month I took 1200mg delayed O until CD19 - both months I stopped taking on CD12 so there was a direct correlation between the dose of EPO and how late my O arrived. 

Yet Jodes is getting an early O with it, so is Butterfly67 - curious hey ladies?


----------



## Jodes2011

its one of those moments :wacko::wacko: not sure why it delays ovulation for some and not others? Just goes to show how everyone is different. It has many benefits. And when i said i was getting headaches with the EPO i am right it was the EPO because since yesterday i've had no headaches or there not as bad. I still would use it again next cycle if needed though.:flower:


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes2011 said:


> its one of those moments :wacko::wacko: not sure why it delays ovulation for some and not others? Just goes to show how everyone is different. It has many benefits. And when i said i was getting headaches with the EPO i am right it was the EPO because since yesterday i've had no headaches or there not as bad. I still would use it again next cycle if needed though.:flower:

Hey Jodes I saw on another thread you had introduced soy this cycle as well, it might have been that which brought your O on early, I've heard a lot of people say that:wacko:


----------



## Jodes2011

Possibly to be more accurate i need to take EPO on it's own don't i? I did take Soy last month and my LH surge was found on day 14 and i ovulated 2 days later with 2 days of smileys. So i think EPO has had an affect on my cycle this month. :wacko:


----------



## NorthStar

That would be interesting if you tried next month with just one of the supplements....but it's good to share all our expereiences anyway, thanks


----------



## SecondTimeMom

Just wanted to chime in...I'm new here! I started using 1000 mg of the EPO about 3 months ago. The first month I didn't notice much change in ewcm (why I was taking it) but my LP was longer - 16 days vs my usual 12-14 days. My O day was normal...day 11. The following two months (this month included) 3-4 days of EWCM which I haven't seen for a long time! My O day still within normal - days 12 and 14. LP normal as well. (well at least last month not sure for this month yet.) So like everyone is saying, it may work differently for everyone. GL!


----------



## NorthStar

SecondTimeMom said:


> Just wanted to chime in...I'm new here! I started using 1000 mg of the EPO about 3 months ago. The first month I didn't notice much change in ewcm (why I was taking it) but my LP was longer - 16 days vs my usual 12-14 days. My O day was normal...day 11. The following two months (this month included) 3-4 days of EWCM which I haven't seen for a long time! My O day still within normal - days 12 and 14. LP normal as well. (well at least last month not sure for this month yet.) So like everyone is saying, it may work differently for everyone. GL!

Thanks for sharing your experience, just goes to show that supplements have different effects on different people.


----------



## ttc11

So much info. Thanks ladies.

Question: If I start taking EPO for EWCM do I start on day CD 1 or the day after my period? Then stop when I get my LH surge or the day of O? I'm just so leery about taking something that might mess with my cycle. :wacko:

My doc in previous years had suggested to take EPO for my sore breasts. Wonder if it would help that and since I don't really notice EWCM I wonder if I should try it?


----------



## NorthStar

ttc11 said:


> So much info. Thanks ladies.
> 
> Question: If I start taking EPO for EWCM do I start on day CD 1 or the day after my period? Then stop when I get my LH surge or the day of O? I'm just so leery about taking something that might mess with my cycle. :wacko:
> 
> My doc in previous years had suggested to take EPO for my sore breasts. Wonder if it would help that and since I don't really notice EWCM I wonder if I should try it?

CD1 would be fine, just don't take it if there is any possiblity you could be pregnant, it's not safe for that. It has actually helped my AF pain, it has eased it - though it's also stuffed up my cycle :nope:

And you must stop taking it as soon as you confirm O as well - do you BBT? If you don't chart then the day you get a + opk I would advise stopping.


----------



## ttc11

Thank you Northstar! :flower: I'm amazed that EPO works so quickly. I would think that you'd have to take it a while for it to 'kick' in. :shrug:


----------



## NorthStar

If it hadn't stuffed up my LP I would recommend it...no point in good EWCM if you can't implant LOL


----------



## StarSign

NorthStar said:


> If it hadn't stuffed up my LP I would recommend it...no point in good EWCM if you can't implant LOL

Amen to that.


----------



## Angelicdragon

Jumping in here too :)
I have tried EPO but apart from increased EWCM it gave me shocking headaches lasting for up to 4 days almost migraine strength and delayed O. 
I do take vitex every day and 5mg folic acid, 500mg natural vitamin E and I have recently added in co enzyme q10. 
I am going to assess the next couple of cycles and see if I get the ehadache anyway. I know I should by now but honestly I just know I get lots of headaches but I do note one the same days I take EPO.
I also take a pregnancy multi vitamin.


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks for sharing your EPO experience AngelicDragon, quite a few ladies have said it gave them headaches so it seems to be a common SE, along with the delayed O.

I had a few bad headaches last cycle but I put them down to a really stressful week at work, but I also wonder about that.


----------



## Jodes2011

headaches were bad with me whilst taking EPO and then as soon as i stopped they were not as bad however i do normally suffer with headaches but these headaches were worse than normal. I will defo continue to take it because it has many pros for me. x


----------



## NorthStar

The headache things to be a common SE, interesting...


----------



## crystal443

I took EPO last two cycles, this was my third...and I got AF bang on last cycle, however this cycle I was two days early but I did O two days earlier. I always get a migraine 2-4 days before AF and nothing this cycle. First time since I can remember that I've not had a migraine,I did however have a migraine at O this cycle so I'm not sure what to think. I have one cycle left before we start IVF and I was going to not bother with anything this month but I think I might take EPO this cycle and see if it helps with my migraines at O. My AF is much lighter and I barely have cramps..I'm really impressed with how it worked for me, it messes some ladies up but its really starting to regulate something for me:thumbup:


----------



## googly

Update from me on the great EPO experiment - I'm not using EPO this month after NorthStar's observations re delayed ov/LP length (where I need all the help I can get!) and two things so far: 1) TMI but I have had more EWCM this month than I did when I was taking EPO! Crazy... and secondly 2) I got a near +ve on the OPK today, which usually means +ve tomorrow, ov the day after -- which would be 2 days earlier than last month (on EPO). So.... Only one month, but seems to be according to theory (for some of us at least).


----------



## NorthStar

Interesting, I was intending to be EPO free this month, but I needed to delay O until my OH gets home from working away, so today is CD11 and I'm still taking it...so this is month 3, it's CD11 and no sign of ovulation yet (normally it would be CD10-12 for me without EPO).

Had a huge headache yesterday but this could be stress related, IDK if it's EPO.


----------



## crystal443

I'm going to go ahead and take EPO again this cycle :) I'm not sure what day I'll start..probably CD4 or so and I'm just hoping it will keep the migraines at bay!!


----------



## NorthStar

Chrystal you should start taking it CD1 if you can, it made my AF less painful and lighter as well I think.

I can't decide whether to stop taking it today or tomorrow, I don't want this egg to drop before OH gets home, BUT I also don't want another 8/9 day luteal phase....!

You can also take the Guafesnin (sp?) cough mixture on the few days leading up to O for improved EWCM


----------



## Jodes2011

My mood has become much better since being on EPO and after my chemical my bleeding was ok and i wasn't in too much pain. It defo works for me and once i've had my baby (because it's going to happen) i will continue to take it.


----------



## NorthStar

If I wasn't TTC I would take it too, all the time I think.

I've decided that this cycle I'll take progresterone for a few days before AF is due to lengthen LP (I'm assuming EPO is going to shorten it again this cycle) and next month I'll be TTC EPO free, and I'll then report back here on the difference.

This cycle I had intended to just take it from CD1 - CD7 (AF time approx) and then stop but I would then have O'd before OH got home.....and Dmom persuaded me to stay IN for this cycle by taking the EPO. 

So if by some miracle we were to actually conceive this cycle then Dmom got me PREGNANT :haha::haha:

On a further amusing note if anyone is following Dmom's POAS thread I got a BFP last night from a can of Barr's creaming soda...picture posted, it was clearer IRL:wacko:


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> If I wasn't TTC I would take it too, all the time I think.
> 
> I've decided that this cycle I'll take progresterone for a few days before AF is due to lengthen LP (I'm assuming EPO is going to shorten it again this cycle) and next month I'll be TTC EPO free, and I'll then report back here on the difference.
> 
> This cycle I had intended to just take it from CD1 - CD7 (AF time approx) and then stop but I would then have O'd before OH got home.....and Dmom persuaded me to stay IN for this cycle by taking the EPO.
> 
> So if by some miracle we were to actually conceive this cycle then Dmom got me PREGNANT :haha::haha:
> 
> On a further amusing note if anyone is following Dmom's POAS thread I got a BFP last night from a can of Barr's creaming soda...picture posted, it was clearer IRL:wacko:

What? haha OMG i'm going to take a peek


----------



## googly

I saw those crazy soda BFPs! I can't believe I'm jealous of soda.... :haha:


----------



## googly

NorthStar said:


> If I wasn't TTC I would take it too, all the time I think.
> 
> I've decided that this cycle I'll take progresterone for a few days before AF is due to lengthen LP (I'm assuming EPO is going to shorten it again this cycle) and next month I'll be TTC EPO free, and I'll then report back here on the difference.

Hey NorthStar, what kind of progesterone are you going to take? I've often wondered about doing this to try to give implantation a chance... i'm a bit chicken though... especially when the prog. cream I got has 'do not use if you are pregnant or ttc' on it!


----------



## Mon_n_john

googly said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> If I wasn't TTC I would take it too, all the time I think.
> 
> I've decided that this cycle I'll take progresterone for a few days before AF is due to lengthen LP (I'm assuming EPO is going to shorten it again this cycle) and next month I'll be TTC EPO free, and I'll then report back here on the difference.
> 
> Hey NorthStar, what kind of progesterone are you going to take? I've often wondered about doing this to try to give implantation a chance... i'm a bit chicken though... especially when the prog. cream I got has 'do not use if you are pregnant or ttc' on it!Click to expand...

Don't use the cream girly, ask your doctor for the gel. The cream really doesn't do much.


----------



## Seity

If your OV is being delayed, you are taking too much EPO.


----------



## crystal443

NorthStar said:


> Chrystal you should start taking it CD1 if you can, it made my AF less painful and lighter as well I think.
> 
> I can't decide whether to stop taking it today or tomorrow, I don't want this egg to drop before OH gets home, BUT I also don't want another 8/9 day luteal phase....!
> 
> You can also take the Guafesnin (sp?) cough mixture on the few days leading up to O for improved EWCM

I thought I bypassed the migraine but where I usually get it a few days before AF..I did end up getting it a few days after AF:growlmad: but I got to try the Maxalt and it worked like a charm:happydance:..I started taking EPO for this cycle but I don't know how much it'll help..this is it before IVF so we'll see :)


----------



## NorthStar

googly said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> If I wasn't TTC I would take it too, all the time I think.
> 
> I've decided that this cycle I'll take progresterone for a few days before AF is due to lengthen LP (I'm assuming EPO is going to shorten it again this cycle) and next month I'll be TTC EPO free, and I'll then report back here on the difference.
> 
> Hey NorthStar, what kind of progesterone are you going to take? I've often wondered about doing this to try to give implantation a chance... i'm a bit chicken though... especially when the prog. cream I got has 'do not use if you are pregnant or ttc' on it!Click to expand...

Hi googly, because my biggest issue (so far) is around timing the BD as my OH works away 2 weeks out of 4, I need my cycle dates to shift back a few days. My LP was fine(15/16 days) until I took EPO so this is my last EPO cycle, and I'm assuming my LP will only be 8 or 9 days again with the EPO.

About 2 days before I expect AF (I'll be symptom spotting my AF!) I'll start on the mini BCP (which is basically progresterone) and take that for 3-5 days, which will give me a decent length of LP and mean I can time BD for next month for when my OH is home, and I should have a regular LP with no EPO next month - phew!!!

The


----------



## NorthStar

Mon_n_john said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> If I wasn't TTC I would take it too, all the time I think.
> 
> I've decided that this cycle I'll take progresterone for a few days before AF is due to lengthen LP (I'm assuming EPO is going to shorten it again this cycle) and next month I'll be TTC EPO free, and I'll then report back here on the difference.
> 
> Hey NorthStar, what kind of progesterone are you going to take? I've often wondered about doing this to try to give implantation a chance... i'm a bit chicken though... especially when the prog. cream I got has 'do not use if you are pregnant or ttc' on it!Click to expand...
> 
> Don't use the cream girly, ask your doctor for the gel. The cream really doesn't do much.Click to expand...

Hi Mon, I'm going to use the mini BCP for a few days which is basically progresterone. It's a timing thing for me at this point.


----------



## NorthStar

Seity said:


> If your OV is being delayed, you are taking too much EPO.

I'm taking 1x 500mg capsule a day, that's a low dose, plenty of others are taking 1000mg or 1500mg a day:shrug:


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Seity said:
> 
> 
> If your OV is being delayed, you are taking too much EPO.
> 
> I'm taking 1x 500mg capsule a day, that's a low dose, plenty of others are taking 1000mg or 1500mg a day:shrug:Click to expand...

I'm only taking 1x500mg i didn't realise that was a low dose? :wacko:


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes2011 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seity said:
> 
> 
> If your OV is being delayed, you are taking too much EPO.
> 
> I'm taking 1x 500mg capsule a day, that's a low dose, plenty of others are taking 1000mg or 1500mg a day:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm only taking 1x500mg i didn't realise that was a low dose? :wacko:Click to expand...

LOL well I assumed 500mg was the standard dose as that's what it says to take on the side of the packet (Boots own make) but then I googled (fatal error) and there found articles recommending 1200mg or 1500mg - so IDK Jodes :shrug: I also have a pack which are 300mg - again it recommends one a day, and when I was cruising the vitamin aisle in Boots last week found a 1200mg packet which again recommended 1 a day.:wacko:


----------



## googly

NorthStar said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> If I wasn't TTC I would take it too, all the time I think.
> 
> I've decided that this cycle I'll take progresterone for a few days before AF is due to lengthen LP (I'm assuming EPO is going to shorten it again this cycle) and next month I'll be TTC EPO free, and I'll then report back here on the difference.
> 
> Hey NorthStar, what kind of progesterone are you going to take? I've often wondered about doing this to try to give implantation a chance... i'm a bit chicken though... especially when the prog. cream I got has 'do not use if you are pregnant or ttc' on it!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi googly, because my biggest issue (so far) is around timing the BD as my OH works away 2 weeks out of 4, I need my cycle dates to shift back a few days. My LP was fine(15/16 days) until I took EPO so this is my last EPO cycle, and I'm assuming my LP will only be 8 or 9 days again with the EPO.
> 
> About 2 days before I expect AF (I'll be symptom spotting my AF!) I'll start on the mini BCP (which is basically progresterone) and take that for 3-5 days, which will give me a decent length of LP and mean I can time BD for next month for when my OH is home, and I should have a regular LP with no EPO next month - phew!!!Click to expand...

Wow that's quite a mission! Interesting about the mini pill...


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seity said:
> 
> 
> If your OV is being delayed, you are taking too much EPO.
> 
> I'm taking 1x 500mg capsule a day, that's a low dose, plenty of others are taking 1000mg or 1500mg a day:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm only taking 1x500mg i didn't realise that was a low dose? :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL well I assumed 500mg was the standard dose as that's what it says to take on the side of the packet (Boots own make) but then I googled (fatal error) and there found articles recommending 1200mg or 1500mg - so IDK Jodes :shrug: I also have a pack which are 300mg - again it recommends one a day, and when I was cruising the vitamin aisle in Boots last week found a 1200mg packet which again recommended 1 a day.:wacko:Click to expand...

Interesting if i'm not pregnant this cycle then i'm just going to take my EPO on it's own and perhaps take 2x500g :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

googly said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> googly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> If I wasn't TTC I would take it too, all the time I think.
> 
> I've decided that this cycle I'll take progresterone for a few days before AF is due to lengthen LP (I'm assuming EPO is going to shorten it again this cycle) and next month I'll be TTC EPO free, and I'll then report back here on the difference.
> 
> Hey NorthStar, what kind of progesterone are you going to take? I've often wondered about doing this to try to give implantation a chance... i'm a bit chicken though... especially when the prog. cream I got has 'do not use if you are pregnant or ttc' on it!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi googly, because my biggest issue (so far) is around timing the BD as my OH works away 2 weeks out of 4, I need my cycle dates to shift back a few days. My LP was fine(15/16 days) until I took EPO so this is my last EPO cycle, and I'm assuming my LP will only be 8 or 9 days again with the EPO.
> 
> About 2 days before I expect AF (I'll be symptom spotting my AF!) I'll start on the mini BCP (which is basically progresterone) and take that for 3-5 days, which will give me a decent length of LP and mean I can time BD for next month for when my OH is home, and I should have a regular LP with no EPO next month - phew!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow that's quite a mission! Interesting about the mini pill...Click to expand...

I know at least 2 people who got accidentally pregnant whilst taking the mini-pill - though I'm only taking it a few days, it's a handy tip as well if you are going on holiday or something.

And yeah my OH likes to refer to our TTC journey as "Mission Impossible" because of the timing factor, it's a total pain in the arse. If he worked somewhere a bit more accessible I could go up for a booty call, but it's damn near imposssible.:wacko:


----------



## Mammatotwo

Hi I have been taking EPO this cycle and find it interesting people have been having headaches because I have too. 
I am a bit disappointed in EPO at the moment. I got a positive OPK (not sure if I Oed though) on day 13 and have had NO EWCM. I am so disappointed. I always get some, but this cycle nothing. 
Also interesting the amounts people take I think I may have taken too much and dread how the rest of my cycle will go now. 
Thanks for starting this thread. :flower:


----------



## NorthStar

Hi Mammatotwo, thanks for sharing your experiences, the headaches seem to be a common SE. 

I wonder if you've actually O'd yet, am taking it that you don't temp?

Reason I say that is I felt that my body was gearing up to it but it took a looooong time to actually get there on my EPO cycles.


----------



## googly

I didn't find I had MORE EWCM when I took EPO, necessarily... In fact I think it was quite a bit less than 'au naturelle'... but what it did do was spread it <ahem> over a greater number of days... So I had EWCM of some kind for 6 or 7 days rather than 3 or 4. I don't think I really needed it though, and given the ov delaying effect::: sayonara EPO!


----------



## NorthStar

googly said:


> I didn't find I had MORE EWCM when I took EPO, necessarily... In fact I think it was quite a bit less than 'au naturelle'... but what it did do was spread it <ahem> over a greater number of days... So I had EWCM of some kind for 6 or 7 days rather than 3 or 4. I don't think I really needed it though, and given the ov delaying effect::: sayonara EPO!

Thanks for your feedback, well next cycle I'll be au naturel also, that is the plan anyway, will see how my body reacts to the latest thing I'm doing to move my cycle dates LOL poor body, there's nothing wrong with my cycle which is prettty regular just not in sync with my OH:dohh:

Are you going ahead with the vitamin B6 next cycle?

One of the ladies on another thread told me it made her LP shorter, but a lot of others have said longer or no difference :wacko:


----------



## googly

Hmm I'm not sure on the B6 any more... As the months go on it doesn't appear to be doing too much for me (in terms of lengthening LP). I don't think it's going to be a difference maker anyway...

I'm relying on the FS to come up with something now really! Have first appt on 10 Aug :thumbup:


----------



## Mammatotwo

NorthStar said:


> Hi Mammatotwo, thanks for sharing your experiences, the headaches seem to be a common SE.
> 
> I wonder if you've actually O'd yet, am taking it that you don't temp?
> 
> Reason I say that is I felt that my body was gearing up to it but it took a looooong time to actually get there on my EPO cycles.

I did not end up Oing around day 13 (no temp rise) but then but have got 3 positive OPK (cd 17, 18,19) with yesterdays -cd 18 being the darkest and I had ewcm. Not a lot though. 
I did end up stopping EPO as I thought it was not helping and then I oed after stopping the EPO so maybe that was holding up my Oing???
Not sure if I am that impressed with EPO yet but will try it again next cycle I will just take a little less and stop around Cd10-12 in the hopes of Oing sooner. 
Northstar I think I am the same with EPO my body wanted to O but just could not get there until I stopped. Hopefully I will finally get a temp rise tomorrow. I am so hoping everyday to see that temp rise and when I don't I feel so defeated lately :nope:. 

googly I am also on B6 but that made my LP move from 11 to 9 last month, hoping this month I get a better result.

I also took soy this month too... are you seeing the crazy try everything TTCer in front of you now :wacko:

How is everyone else going on EPO? Any BFP feelings? Hopefully tomorrow I will finally be 1 dpo depending on that darn temp rising tomorrow.


----------



## munchymoggie

:flower: I've started taking EPO following on from my MC in July as I thought it might help with the bleeding and to help get rid of what was left after I 'passed' LO. Been for my follow up scan this morning and the lining is thicker than the hospital would like, so I'm going to continue to take EPO until I've been given the all clear from the hospital to start TTC (& I can't wait). 
So far I've noticed that I seem to be producing a lot more CM than I would normally :thumbup:, but as I've not had AF arrive yet can't comment too much at this stage. Once AF comes, I will update on my findings

:dust: to all & :hugs: to those that need one


----------



## NorthStar

Mammatotwo said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Hi Mammatotwo, thanks for sharing your experiences, the headaches seem to be a common SE.
> 
> I wonder if you've actually O'd yet, am taking it that you don't temp?
> 
> Reason I say that is I felt that my body was gearing up to it but it took a looooong time to actually get there on my EPO cycles.
> 
> I did not end up Oing around day 13 (no temp rise) but then but have got 3 positive OPK (cd 17, 18,19) with yesterdays -cd 18 being the darkest and I had ewcm. Not a lot though.
> I did end up stopping EPO as I thought it was not helping and then I oed after stopping the EPO so maybe that was holding up my Oing???
> Not sure if I am that impressed with EPO yet but will try it again next cycle I will just take a little less and stop around Cd10-12 in the hopes of Oing sooner.
> Northstar I think I am the same with EPO my body wanted to O but just could not get there until I stopped. Hopefully I will finally get a temp rise tomorrow. I am so hoping everyday to see that temp rise and when I don't I feel so defeated lately :nope:.
> 
> googly I am also on B6 but that made my LP move from 11 to 9 last month, hoping this month I get a better result.
> 
> I also took soy this month too... are you seeing the crazy try everything TTCer in front of you now :wacko:
> 
> How is everyone else going on EPO? Any BFP feelings? Hopefully tomorrow I will finally be 1 dpo depending on that darn temp rising tomorrow.Click to expand...

That is similar to my experience in that it seems to take at least 4 days between stopping taking the EPO to O occuring. The second cycle I took extra EPO and it took 6 days from stopping to O.

So I had EWCM and OH and I were going at it every night and every monrning there was no temp shift! It was pretty frustrating, and like you I find it tough going to DTD every night, when I have to get up for work the next morning.

This month I was a bit better prepared plus OH was not home yet then out of the game with a migraine so it was only possible to DTD the day before and day of O, so I only had 2 days where I was FX for that temp shift

Next month I plan on stopping EPO on around CD6-7 as my regular O was CD10-12 and let Nature do it's own thing, I'l l be using the mini BCP to shift my cycle back a few days. 

Will be interesting to see if I end up with another shortened LP, or not....


----------



## googly

NorthStar said:


> That is similar to my experience in that it seems to take at least 4 days between stopping taking the EPO to O occuring. The second cycle I took extra EPO and it took 6 days from stopping to O.
> 
> So I had EWCM and OH and I were going at it every night and every monrning there was no temp shift! It was pretty frustrating, and like you I find it tough going to DTD every night, when I have to get up for work the next morning.
> 
> This month I was a bit better prepared plus OH was not home yet then out of the game with a migraine so it was only possible to DTD the day before and day of O, so I only had 2 days where I was FX for that temp shift
> 
> Next month I plan on stopping EPO on around CD6-7 as my regular O was CD10-12 and let Nature do it's own thing, I'l l be using the mini BCP to shift my cycle back a few days.
> 
> Will be interesting to see if I end up with another shortened LP, or not....

Hey NorthStar - I stalked your chart - congrats on delaying your ov and getting some good timing going on your BD! It's good that you know what things like EPO do to you so you can use it to your advantage eh...


----------



## NorthStar

googly said:


> Heh heh :winkwink: I took it this month for the express purpose of delaying O until at least CD 15 - and it definitely worked :thumbup:


----------



## Mammatotwo

NorthStar said:


> Mammatotwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Hi Mammatotwo, thanks for sharing your experiences, the headaches seem to be a common SE.
> 
> I wonder if you've actually O'd yet, am taking it that you don't temp?
> 
> Reason I say that is I felt that my body was gearing up to it but it took a looooong time to actually get there on my EPO cycles.
> 
> I did not end up Oing around day 13 (no temp rise) but then but have got 3 positive OPK (cd 17, 18,19) with yesterdays -cd 18 being the darkest and I had ewcm. Not a lot though.
> I did end up stopping EPO as I thought it was not helping and then I oed after stopping the EPO so maybe that was holding up my Oing???
> Not sure if I am that impressed with EPO yet but will try it again next cycle I will just take a little less and stop around Cd10-12 in the hopes of Oing sooner.
> Northstar I think I am the same with EPO my body wanted to O but just could not get there until I stopped. Hopefully I will finally get a temp rise tomorrow. I am so hoping everyday to see that temp rise and when I don't I feel so defeated lately :nope:.
> 
> googly I am also on B6 but that made my LP move from 11 to 9 last month, hoping this month I get a better result.
> 
> I also took soy this month too... are you seeing the crazy try everything TTCer in front of you now :wacko:
> 
> How is everyone else going on EPO? Any BFP feelings? Hopefully tomorrow I will finally be 1 dpo depending on that darn temp rising tomorrow.Click to expand...
> 
> That is similar to my experience in that it seems to take at least 4 days between stopping taking the EPO to O occuring. The second cycle I took extra EPO and it took 6 days from stopping to O.
> 
> So I had EWCM and OH and I were going at it every night and every monrning there was no temp shift! It was pretty frustrating, and like you I find it tough going to DTD every night, when I have to get up for work the next morning.
> 
> This month I was a bit better prepared plus OH was not home yet then out of the game with a migraine so it was only possible to DTD the day before and day of O, so I only had 2 days where I was FX for that temp shift
> 
> Next month I plan on stopping EPO on around CD6-7 as my regular O was CD10-12 and let Nature do it's own thing, I'l l be using the mini BCP to shift my cycle back a few days.
> 
> Will be interesting to see if I end up with another shortened LP, or not....Click to expand...

Hmm very similar experiences with EPO. I am hoping too that my LP is not short again. Fingers crossed that we both have better luck. 
On a good note my temp rose this morning but I also got another very positive OPK. Not going to worry as my temp has risen so I have Oed now just waiting for a few more higher temps to confirm the O date.


----------



## Jodes2011

Northstar this is my 1st day of my next cycle and i am just taking EPO on it's own with just my extra supplements. We will see when i get my ovulation dates this time i'm also charting too x


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes2011 said:


> Northstar this is my 1st day of my next cycle and i am just taking EPO on it's own with just my extra supplements. We will see when i get my ovulation dates this time i'm also charting too x

Hey Jodes, sorry AF showed, though I know your DH was away working at the best time last month:dohh:

Yay for charting, I'll be really interested to hear your experiences this month, is it the 500mg capsules you are using?

Not much to report from me, apart from my skin has continued to be good, so I'm happy with that, I'm anxiously watching my chart for signs of impending AF since I ended up having to take EPO this cycle as well!


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Northstar this is my 1st day of my next cycle and i am just taking EPO on it's own with just my extra supplements. We will see when i get my ovulation dates this time i'm also charting too x
> 
> Hey Jodes, sorry AF showed, though I know your DH was away working at the best time last month:dohh:
> 
> Yay for charting, I'll be really interested to hear your experiences this month, is it the 500mg capsules you are using?
> 
> Not much to report from me, apart from my skin has continued to be good, so I'm happy with that, I'm anxiously watching my chart for signs of impending AF since I ended up having to take EPO this cycle as well!Click to expand...

No worries i was kinda expecting it to be negative this cycle. No i thought i would try taking 1000mg this cycle 2x500mg and see whether this makes any difference in EWCM. I've also bought some Flaxseed Oil capsules for after ovulation so fingers crossed. x


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes2011 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Northstar this is my 1st day of my next cycle and i am just taking EPO on it's own with just my extra supplements. We will see when i get my ovulation dates this time i'm also charting too x
> 
> Hey Jodes, sorry AF showed, though I know your DH was away working at the best time last month:dohh:
> 
> Yay for charting, I'll be really interested to hear your experiences this month, is it the 500mg capsules you are using?
> 
> Not much to report from me, apart from my skin has continued to be good, so I'm happy with that, I'm anxiously watching my chart for signs of impending AF since I ended up having to take EPO this cycle as well!Click to expand...
> 
> No worries i was kinda expecting it to be negative this cycle. No i thought i would try taking 1000mg this cycle 2x500mg and see whether this makes any difference in EWCM. I've also bought some Flaxseed Oil capsules for after ovulation so fingers crossed. xClick to expand...

Most people seem to take a higher dose than me, so 1000mg will prob be fine for you, I think I'm jsut quite sensitive to it. You could try the cough mixture for 5 days approaching O as well - just a thought?


----------



## newbie74

Hi Ladies, I'm going to join you next cycle. For the past 3-4 cycles I had a very short folicular (sp?) phase. I O-ed on day 9-10. And my cycle went down to 22-23 days:( At least the LP length seems fine. . 
One cycle was an IUI cycle, so it was monitored closely. O-ing that early was very bad, I had 2-3 follicles and they didn't have time to grow, they were all around 14 mm. So I need to lengthen the follicular phase. Fingers crossed that it works. I will let post how it goes. I never have headaches, so it will be interesting to see if I'll get the same SE as many of you did.


----------



## NorthStar

newbie74 said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm going to join you next cycle. For the past 3-4 cycles I had a very short folicular (sp?) phase. I O-ed on day 9-10. And my cycle went down to 22-23 days:( At least the LP length seems fine. .
> One cycle was an IUI cycle, so it was monitored closely. O-ing that early was very bad, I had 2-3 follicles and they didn't have time to grow, they were all around 14 mm. So I need to lengthen the follicular phase. Fingers crossed that it works. I will let post how it goes. I never have headaches, so it will be interesting to see if I'll get the same SE as many of you did.

Good luck with your next cycle, and I hope the EPO helps you, come back and post your findings next month! We've got a mixed bag of results on this thread, some good, some bad, some no change. I normally O CD10-12 I think, so EPO DEFINITELY delayed the O.:wacko:


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Northstar this is my 1st day of my next cycle and i am just taking EPO on it's own with just my extra supplements. We will see when i get my ovulation dates this time i'm also charting too x
> 
> Hey Jodes, sorry AF showed, though I know your DH was away working at the best time last month:dohh:
> 
> Yay for charting, I'll be really interested to hear your experiences this month, is it the 500mg capsules you are using?
> 
> Not much to report from me, apart from my skin has continued to be good, so I'm happy with that, I'm anxiously watching my chart for signs of impending AF since I ended up having to take EPO this cycle as well!Click to expand...
> 
> No worries i was kinda expecting it to be negative this cycle. No i thought i would try taking 1000mg this cycle 2x500mg and see whether this makes any difference in EWCM. I've also bought some Flaxseed Oil capsules for after ovulation so fingers crossed. xClick to expand...
> 
> Most people seem to take a higher dose than me, so 1000mg will prob be fine for you, I think I'm jsut quite sensitive to it. You could try the cough mixture for 5 days approaching O as well - just a thought?Click to expand...

I've bought some of that too :flower:


----------



## NorthStar

I'm sure that worked too - I hope it wasn't the Asda own make vomit flavoured one ha ha.


----------



## Jodes2011

Haha no i got something called Robitussin from Amazon i take it i got the right stuff?


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes2011 said:


> Haha no i got something called Robitussin from Amazon i take it i got the right stuff?

Yes anything that contains Guafesnin should do the job :thumbup: - let me know what it tastes like matey?


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Haha no i got something called Robitussin from Amazon i take it i got the right stuff?
> 
> Yes anything that contains Guafesnin should do the job :thumbup: - let me know what it tastes like matey?Click to expand...

it's tastes vile... yuk!!!!! You need to have a drink to hand after taking that stuff. Why can't it taste like Buttercup Sryup??


----------



## NorthStar

Aaah maybe all Guafesnin products taste like that then LOL Barfesnin more like


----------



## Mammatotwo

Jodes2011 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Haha no i got something called Robitussin from Amazon i take it i got the right stuff?
> 
> Yes anything that contains Guafesnin should do the job :thumbup: - let me know what it tastes like matey?Click to expand...
> 
> it's tastes vile... yuk!!!!! You need to have a drink to hand after taking that stuff. Why can't it taste like Buttercup Sryup??Click to expand...

OMg I bought some this month but it was so terrible I only took it once a day. Leaves a horrible taste even drinking a whole cup of water to rinse and wash it down :sick:

Well update so far I am 6dpo today. Ovulated on day 19 which is pretty good for me. Not sure though if it was the soy or the EPO though :shrug:
I did get 4 very positive OPKs this month the strongest (super strong almost purple line) being on day 3 of the 4 positives. So I had a good ovulation. 
Feeling pretty good. No signs of pregnancy, just have to keep waiting and seeing what the next week brings. I will be testing on the 13th of August or maybe earlier am never good at waiting and I have heaps of cheap HPTs. 
Not feeling hopeful have had a pretty awful couple of weeks, very stressful with some trouble at my DHs work that is impacting our home life and our ability to move next year like we hoped. 

Hope all the other EPOers are doing okay :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Guys I take the mucinex in pill form...can you not get it where y'all are?

Make sure the gufanisen (sp) is the only ingredient in it or you will do more harm than good.


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks Dmom but all the capsules and pills available in the UK seem to contain pseudoephedrine rather than guafesnin - so I think us Brits will have to keep choking down the puky cough syrup!


----------



## dachsundmom

That's really odd! lol


----------



## crystal443

Can't get mucinex liquid or pill form here..only Robitussin liquid, I took it for a day or two and decided against it...it tastes vile!!


----------



## StarSign

NorthStar said:


> Thanks Dmom but all the capsules and pills available in the UK seem to contain pseudoephedrine rather than guafesnin - so I think us Brits will have to keep choking down the puky cough syrup!




crystal443 said:


> Can't get mucinex liquid or pill form here..only Robitussin liquid, I took it for a day or two and decided against it...it tastes vile!!

Hi Ladies, FertilAid CM can help with that and ships to UK. It may not be as cheap, but it certainly can get the job done very well. FertailAid CM. This is per friends and even site testimonials.

Better yet, maybe just get a hold of the main active ingredient N-Acetyl Cysteine https://www.advance-health.com/nacetylcysteine.html. Amazon seems to sell it cheaply. And there's natural food stores.

*SS*


----------



## NorthStar

Ladies, 8DPO today and temp has plummeted below the coverline this morning, I would gather that EPO has now for the third month in a row fecked up my LP, from 16 days to 9 days.

Enough is enough for me, it's going in the bin, as much as I like having a clear skin and less AF cramps, if it's spoiling my chances of getting pg there's really no point in taking it.

I now have to go on the pill again to realign my cycle dates with my OH's work schedule, and hope that it works and keeps AF at bay for the next week.

I will report back in a few weeks after a supplement free cycle - there's no way I'd be game to put any more stuff into my body that is not prescribed by a proper doctor.

Please keep posting on this thread though, it's useful for others to hear of your experiences so they can make a more informed choice:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

NS, let's see tomorrow's temp first.


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> NS, let's see tomorrow's temp first.

Well I took a BCP this morning so I think it will be up up up.

This morning my OH was firmly locked into cuddle posiiton when I woke up so I felt pretty warm, but temp was low:dohh:

I'm ok with this cycle being a bust, but not ok with losing the next 2 down to timing, so yeah, have to see what occurs...


----------



## dachsundmom

NS, do you have anything new planned for next cycle besides no EPO and taking the pill?


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> NS, do you have anything new planned for next cycle besides no EPO and taking the pill?

No, after the EPO problems I'm not going to take anything that might stuff up my cycle. So far I've had 1 where our timing wasn't great, 3 x EPO cycles where my LP was stuffed and next cycle it depends on how much I can delay AF and subsequent O if we can even DTD :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

I really think your doc should offer you more knowing the situation you are in at the moment.


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> I really think your doc should offer you more knowing the situation you are in at the moment.

ITA, I think I'll make an appointment with another doc in the practice who says on his blurb that he has a special interest in fertility, I thought a female doc would be better, but it's not really working out for us :nope: 

I haven't even got around to being stressed over being 35+ yet as I'm so stressed about OH getting home in time to fertilise me every month!:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

It just sounds to me like your doc is trying to put the owness on you instead of working with you. It's not as if your OH's schedule will change next month...time for another opinion. :hugs:


----------



## Viking15

NS, how frustrating! I don't think I would try EPO after your experience. Good luck with the mini-pill. :dust:


----------



## NorthStar

Viking15 said:


> NS, how frustrating! I don't think I would try EPO after your experience. Good luck with the mini-pill. :dust:

Thanks Viking, well I wanted to share my experience to let others know, I do feel like it has hurt my chances these past 3 months.

How are you getting on with your WTT campaign? Hope all is well with you:flower:


----------



## StarSign

NorthStar said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> NS, how frustrating! I don't think I would try EPO after your experience. Good luck with the mini-pill. :dust:
> 
> Thanks Viking, well I wanted to share my experience to let others know, I do feel like it has hurt my chances these past 3 months.
> 
> How are you getting on with your WTT campaign? Hope all is well with you:flower:Click to expand...

I would make a little bonfire for that EPO and watch it melt to smithereens. :finger: G' luck with the next efforts. Thanks for sharing.

*SS*


----------



## newbie74

Hello ladies,
So I've started EPO on cd1, 1000 mg at night. Didn't notice any side effects as of yet. However, today (cd7) i started to spot/bleed. I had a normal 26 day cycle, with a 4 day period. 
I've finished with af 3 days ago, 2 days nothing and now this bleeding. What could it be? I think its too early to have any effects from EPO. did anybody had similar experience while on EPO? Should I stop taking it? This is so frustrating. I'm getting so tired of this guessing game :(
Thanks for any input in advance!


----------



## NorthStar

I had some mid cycle spotting with EPO, which I've never had before. 

1000mg is a pretty high dose, I was only on 500mg and it delayed my ovulation - and Jodeshas just posted on another thread that she is having the same side effect of delayed ovulation. As for if you should stop, IDK, it had a bad SE on me, with shortening my LP so I'm not likely to be taking it anymore whilst TTC.

Are you charting, put the link up to your chart if you like and I'll have a look?

For both myself and Wendy, neither of us ovulated until we stopped taking the EPO, in my case it took 4-6 days for O after I stopped taking it, so it would help a lot if you were charting for comparison purposes?


----------



## newbie74

Hi Northstar,
I don't chart other than on my phone an application, I'm not temping, keep putting it off. But Yes, I know about the delayed ov, that's why I wanted to try EPO. For the past couple of months I o-ed on cd099-cd11. I'm not liking this spotting one bit.
As for the 1000 mg, I saw others were taking double this amount, I thought I'm taking a small dose :( I guess I will not take it tonight and see how it goes. Last month, after taking vitex, my cycle was longer, maybe I will stick with the vitex only. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I use Evening Primrose Oil on my face at night, that's the only use for it I know of...
Hope it works for you ladies!


----------



## NorthStar

Actually it's been really good for my skin, when I came off BCP I was prone to hormonal breakouts and it helped with that a lot.

Newbie74 I'm not sure what to advise without a chart, how are you confirming O without temping are you using only opks? Because I think they help but they don't confirm O.

Junebug can you help advise here, is ovulating CD9-10 (ie shortish FP) considered a problem? Because I've not heard of that as being a problem before now, I thought it was only a short LP that could be problematic.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hmmmm never heard of a short FP being a problem... But definitely check with your doc just in case I'm out of the loop!


----------



## newbie74

Thank you both! Yes, unfortunatelly short fp was a problem for me. I was doing a medicated IUI cycle and day 10 when I was ovulating I had 2-3 follies all very small, they didn't have time to mature. We went through with the IUI, thinking I dont really have anything to lose. That was my first and only medicated IUI cycle.
I just want to prevent early ovulation happening again.
My doctor said she would put me on an IVF protocol next time. I took the summer off from assisted conception, because of traveling schedule. I will be back to my fs in September.
I never thought at the temping that way before, never really looked into it. But I will get a thermometer tomorrow.
Thank you ladies for your advices. It's like brain storming:)


----------



## NorthStar

I find the temping and charting really informative, I started by reading this book, which is a bit preachy but full of useful info, and bought a BBT thermometer (about £5 of amazon) and also use www.fertilityfriend.com to make the actual chart


Good luck, and come back and let us know how you get on?

https://www.amazon.com/Taking-Charge-Your-Fertility-Reproductive/dp/0060937645


----------



## newbie74

I've ordered that book today. I've seen it before, heard about it, but I thought I'm on these forums, I can learn anything and everything from here from other women talking from experience. Well, I think the book will help in charting and many other things. Great reviews.
I always thought if I get a positive OPK, I'm ovulating. Now seems like it might not be true. We will see. Thank you for the tip!
Right now I have my period, started 2 days after the one before. This is new and something must be wrong. Either the EPO or just perimenopause.. I was thinking that with this af what am I shedding? I just finished bleeding and now again. I never had lining problems, but maybe it was too thick this past month...? I don't know, I hope this book will shed some light on my issues.
Have a good day everyone!


----------



## NorthStar

Hi, actually it might just be a mid cycle bleed, I got them for the first time when I started taking EPO, and it's thought they are a fertile sign so FX.

Good to hear that you are going to read the book and start charting, that will give you a lot more knowledge about what's happening for sure. I get probably 2 days of pos OPK so whilst it helps build a picture, it's not as exact a science as the temping.


----------



## googly

Hey gals!

Just wanted to report on something that might be relevant to this thread - I stopped taking EPO last cycle because of a possible detrimental effect on my LP. This cycle I started on Clomid for the first time, but was concerned about the effect it would have on both my endometrial layer and CM (seem to be commonly reported side effects). To combat that I've been taking Royal Jelly, L-Arginine, Robitussin, and trying to drink a fair amount of green tea and grapefruit juice. The result has been - TMI alert - more EWCM than I have ever had before! The only unfortunate thing is I don't know exactly which of those are doing the job, since all 5 of those things are supposed to help it in some way...

I would probably cancel out the green tea as I always drink a fair amount of that. Haven't been hitting the grapefruit juice too hard either, maybe a medium sized glass of it per day. 

Anyway, I am hoping it is having the same effect on my lining as well as I always have v. light periods - L-Arginine and Royal Jelly are supposed to help with that as well as CM.

The only caution I would have for others is that those latter 2 (RJ and L-Arg) are apparently said to have estrogenic properties - the reason I am taking them (low-ish tested estradiol and light periods). I would say be careful taking them if you are already estrogen dominant...

Just in case it is useful for anyone anyway :flower:


----------



## cissyhope

can any one tell me what does of epo you take,is it 1000mg or 500? thanks


----------



## NorthStar

In my case even a dose of 500mg interfered with my natural cycle and shifted my O date so I would not recommend 1000mg.


----------



## malotkins

googly said:


> Hey gals!
> 
> Just wanted to report on something that might be relevant to this thread - I stopped taking EPO last cycle because of a possible detrimental effect on my LP. This cycle I started on Clomid for the first time, but was concerned about the effect it would have on both my endometrial layer and CM (seem to be commonly reported side effects). To combat that I've been taking Royal Jelly, L-Arginine, Robitussin, and trying to drink a fair amount of green tea and grapefruit juice. The result has been - TMI alert - more EWCM than I have ever had before! The only unfortunate thing is I don't know exactly which of those are doing the job, since all 5 of those things are supposed to help it in some way...
> 
> I would probably cancel out the green tea as I always drink a fair amount of that. Haven't been hitting the grapefruit juice too hard either, maybe a medium sized glass of it per day.
> 
> Anyway, I am hoping it is having the same effect on my lining as well as I always have v. light periods - L-Arginine and Royal Jelly are supposed to help with that as well as CM.
> 
> The only caution I would have for others is that those latter 2 (RJ and L-Arg) are apparently said to have estrogenic properties - the reason I am taking them (low-ish tested estradiol and light periods). I would say be careful taking them if you are already estrogen dominant...
> 
> Just in case it is useful for anyone anyway :flower:

Is there a way you can tell if you are estrogen dominant without lots of tests at the doctors?


----------



## StarSign

malotkins said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> Hey gals!
> 
> Just wanted to report on something that might be relevant to this thread - I stopped taking EPO last cycle because of a possible detrimental effect on my LP. This cycle I started on Clomid for the first time, but was concerned about the effect it would have on both my endometrial layer and CM (seem to be commonly reported side effects). To combat that I've been taking Royal Jelly, L-Arginine, Robitussin, and trying to drink a fair amount of green tea and grapefruit juice. The result has been - TMI alert - more EWCM than I have ever had before! The only unfortunate thing is I don't know exactly which of those are doing the job, since all 5 of those things are supposed to help it in some way...
> 
> I would probably cancel out the green tea as I always drink a fair amount of that. Haven't been hitting the grapefruit juice too hard either, maybe a medium sized glass of it per day.
> 
> Anyway, I am hoping it is having the same effect on my lining as well as I always have v. light periods - L-Arginine and Royal Jelly are supposed to help with that as well as CM.
> 
> The only caution I would have for others is that those latter 2 (RJ and L-Arg) are apparently said to have estrogenic properties - the reason I am taking them (low-ish tested estradiol and light periods). I would say be careful taking them if you are already estrogen dominant...
> 
> Just in case it is useful for anyone anyway :flower:
> 
> Is there a way you can tell if you are estrogen dominant without lots of tests at the doctors?Click to expand...

https://www.hormoneprofile.com/ Use the links in the left column.:thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

Interesting link, I did the quiz and I'm all good :thumbup:

Well I'm taking a low dose of EPO 300mg whilst I have my AF this month, will stop today (CD4) or tomorrow, and then be 100% natural and supplement free for the remainder of the cycle

Will report back my findings hopefully it will just be the natural cycle I had before I tried EPO, which was quite satisfactory, it's a shame something which cleared up my skin so well stufed up my LP:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

All good here!


----------



## NorthStar

Brilliant :thumbup: , that is one less thing to worry about, as I had seen women talking about being estrogen dominant and wondered what that might involve

My new theory is that if your hormones are balanced ok then adding a supplement could potentially do more harm than good.


----------



## ferens06

Just remember people have different reactions to any supplement or drug. No two bodies are the same


----------



## StarSign

NorthStar said:


> Interesting link, I did the quiz and I'm all good :thumbup:
> 
> Well I'm taking a low dose of EPO 300mg whilst I have my AF this month, will stop today (CD4) or tomorrow, and then be 100% natural and supplement free for the remainder of the cycle
> 
> Will report back my findings hopefully it will just be the natural cycle I had before I tried EPO, which was quite satisfactory, it's a shame something which cleared up my skin so well stufed up my LP:cry:


Such a bummer that you couldn't have your cake and eat it too (clear skin, TTC help). Is there nothing else you can take to help with the face stuff? EPO is ~10% Linolenicacid and ~70% gamma-Linolenic (source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evening_primrose). 

Maybe you get slightly more androgenic (usually high androgens bring on acne) in balance during AF and the EPO helps offset that. Borage oil would probably have the same Ov effect as EPO, so maybe reducing androgen effects in your system would be better (like using SP). 

IDK...just thinking out loud. GL for this cycle!!


----------



## ferens06

Have you tried rubbing EPO on your face? My friend does that. X


----------



## NorthStar

StarSign said:


> Such a bummer that you couldn't have your cake and eat it too (clear skin, TTC help). Is there nothing else you can take to help with the face stuff? EPO is ~10% Linolenicacid and ~70% gamma-Linolenic (source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evening_primrose).
> 
> Maybe you get slightly more androgenic (usually high androgens bring on acne) in balance during AF and the EPO helps offset that. Borage oil would probably have the same Ov effect as EPO, so maybe reducing androgen effects in your system would be better (like using SP).
> 
> IDK...just thinking out loud. GL for this cycle!!

Well I'm doing this low dose for the days of AF, and will see if that is enough to make a difference to the skin break out issue, I won't know for another 2-3 weeks though, as it's in the runup to AF I've been having the skin probs, rest of the time my skin is good. 

Am happy to risk the spots this month, we will see what happens...


----------



## newbie74

NorthStar said:


> Hi, actually it might just be a mid cycle bleed, I got them for the first time when I started taking EPO, and it's thought they are a fertile sign so FX.
> 
> Good to hear that you are going to read the book and start charting, that will give you a lot more knowledge about what's happening for sure. I get probably 2 days of pos OPK so whilst it helps build a picture, it's not as exact a science as the temping.

 
Hey there,
Unforyunately it is not a mid cycle bleed. It's been going on for 7 days, my periods are usualy lasts 4 days. This is constant bleeding, not spotting :( something seriously wrong. I've tried to make an appt with my obgyn, but no luck. the next available morning or evening appt is in 3 weeks. Maybe I need a DnC. I also have strange cramping, not like af cramps. Not painfu,l its just there. 
So I don't think the EPO has anything to do with it. I can't believe that in the last 8 month i only had 1 cycle when I could do something, like an IUI. Always something... I never had problem with my cycles before starting TTC. 
sometimes I think maybe I'm not meant to become a mother ever.
I'm sorry for being a party pooper. I'm depressed right now. Getting tired of this ...


----------



## NorthStar

Sorry to hear that newbie, I hope you can get an appointment soon to figure out what's going wrong, TTC is not fun that's for sure.


----------

